# I just applied to CARE ambulance.



## Bcez19 (Jul 5, 2017)

Can anyone tell me about their hiring process and training after being hired? I have tried to research but unfortunately can't find much. Any advice or information you have will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 5, 2017)

There seem to be quite a few reviews online here.

There is a whole section on the hiring process/interview questions.

Good luck!


----------



## Bcez19 (Jul 5, 2017)

Thank you. I'm also looking for more information regarding what their training is if I get hired.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 5, 2017)

Brandie Edmonds said:


> Thank you. I'm also looking for more information regarding what their training is if I get hired.


@wtferick


----------



## wtferick (Jul 6, 2017)

Hiring process. Test similar to the state test. Simple questions. After this portion you shall either move onto skills and or interview. 
Interview questions are simple. Just make sure you answer ALL of them.

Once you get hired. A physical shall be given. Treadmill. Lifting weights up to 130-140 pounds up 3 steps a total of 3 times. You can not place the weights down. Then onto a back test. This is where most new hires fail. Just make sure you push hard and fast. It's a weird contraption...

Orienatation for about 2 weeks. Around the last day of this process. EVOC course. FTOs are with you this whole time. Just have fun. 

2 weeks of FTO time from anywhere like San Clemente all the way to East LA. Show up 30 mins early. 

Get cleared. Have fun with the IFT shifts


----------



## BryanR (Jul 6, 2017)

wtferick said:


> Hiring process. Test similar to the state test. Simple questions. After this portion you shall either move onto skills and or interview.
> Interview questions are simple. Just make sure you answer ALL of them.
> 
> Once you get hired. A physical shall be given. Treadmill. Lifting weights up to 130-140 pounds up 3 steps a total of 3 times. You can not place the weights down. Then onto a back test. This is where most new hires fail. Just make sure you push hard and fast. It's a weird contraption...
> ...



I don't know if it's only temporary, but for now, new hires can't drive for the first few months.  I think they cut down on the Orientation and FTO shifts as well.  They are trying to get people in the field ASAP to fill the new EOAs.  Good luck!  You chose a great company to apply for!


----------



## wtferick (Jul 6, 2017)

BryanR said:


> I don't know if it's only temporary, but for now, new hires can't drive for the first few months.  I think they cut down on the Orientation and FTO shifts as well.  They are trying to get people in the field ASAP to fill the new EOAs.  Good luck!  You chose a great company to apply for!


Glad they switched back to the old system. Less accidents.


----------



## Bcez19 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thank you everyone


----------



## wtferick (Jul 7, 2017)

Bcez19 said:


> Thank you everyone


Just make sure to only take main streets during heavy traffic and avoid taking side streets as short cuts... or you'll get written up.


----------



## Bcez19 (Jul 7, 2017)

Does anyone have any other advice? I'll take anything you have. Thank you.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 7, 2017)

Bcez19 said:


> Does anyone have any other advice? I'll take anything you have. Thank you.


Yes, move out of LA, and/ or OC altogether.


----------



## wtferick (Jul 7, 2017)

What he means is Kern County.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 7, 2017)

wtferick said:


> What he means is Kern County.


Or just out of LA, and/ or Orange County period. If they got with the times (which they never will) I'd be back in a heartbeat.

Also, FWIW my "dream" base is in Fullerton.


----------



## BryanR (Jul 7, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Or just out of LA, and/ or Orange County period. If they got with the times (which they never will) I'd be back in a heartbeat.
> 
> Also, FWIW my "dream" base is in Fullerton.



Out of curiosity, what do you mean by "get with the times"?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 7, 2017)

BryanR said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you mean by "get with the times"?


It's been beat to death, but for good measure I'll ask my cohorts @gonefishing and @NPO to elaborate.


----------



## NPO (Jul 7, 2017)

Bcez19 said:


> Does anyone have any other advice? I'll take anything you have. Thank you.


Care is only good for EMTs who want to persue a care with LACo Fire. If you want to progress as a healthcare practitioner, seek employment elsewhere. 

EMTs at Care are limited to bring EMTs. I believe they have a handful of paramedics for transfers but they are not permitted to function as ALS providers in 911 calls.

If you want to be a firefighter, some Care units are stationed in fire stations.

If you want to be an actual healthcare provider in EMS, about the best you can do is Kern County. There are plenty of threads, so search or message me. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 7, 2017)

And their (LA and OC FFPM's) medicine sucks.


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 7, 2017)

You'll be a pro at lifing people, operating a gurney and holding walls.  Other than that not much in the way of practicing EMS.  I don't even think they cut tape in LA anymore? 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 7, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> I don't even think they cut tape in LA anymore?


Whatever will an EMT do without the proverbial "skinnies or fats?" question??...as they pull their pre-stripped 500 bag from their tackle box already primed then proceed to attach it directly to the IV they start BEFORE having said EMT carry the patient, rip it out, blame you, then restart it--again--directly to the catheter of the IV. 

What's that? This is a flash pulmonary edema patient? Saline locked?! Hogwash!!!

Have fun with all that jazz LA and OC "fire call" EMT's.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 7, 2017)

wtferick said:


> Just make sure to only take main streets during heavy traffic and avoid taking side streets as short cuts... or you'll get written up.



Is this for real real or play play?


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 7, 2017)

wtferick said:


> Just make sure to only take main streets during heavy traffic and avoid taking side streets as short cuts... or you'll get written up.


Really? Wow...thats just ridiculous. While we're highly encouraged to take the fastest, most direct route, as long as you get on scene in the 8 min ETA, they really dont carw what exact route you took.

The other day I actually got a little lost and went south to the wrong cross street (call was on one of those small residential streets that stop and starts, so you have to enter off the right cross street), but figured out the mistake, re mapped, drove a block east to the next main street to go north to the correct cross street to enter the right neighborhood lol and got on scene in the allotted time and no one said anything.

In our Torrance and Redondo Beach city's where we respond code 2 (like Care does with OCFA) were encouraged to take those small side streets if it gets us around traffic on the main street (especially Torrance where we still have an 8 min ETA requirement, vs Redondo Beach which has like a 15 min ETA lol).

Even not making the 8 min ETA isn't automatic grounds for getting a write up, especially for calls out of district where it's simply too far away (or your stuck at one of those annoying traffic lights in Torrance that takes 3 min to cycle and it takes 2 cycles to get through ha)...pretty much unless you get lost in your own district and don't make the scene in the 8 min time limit when you clearly should have, you won't get a write up....ive been full time since essentially last April and have received precisely zero write ups for failing to meet ETAs or getting lost or anything like that...

Also, while we have the same requirement as Care for your partner to get out and ground guide you every time you back up somewhere (as long as you dont have a patient in the back), Care has an actual physical button on the outside of their ambulances that the attendant HAS to press whenever the driver shifts into reverse, and if not, they'll get an automatic write up if they don't have a patient in the back..


----------



## wtferick (Jul 8, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Really? Wow...thats just ridiculous. While we're highly encouraged to take the fastest, most direct route, as long as you get on scene in the 8 min ETA, they really dont carw what exact route you took.
> 
> The other day I actually got a little lost and went south to the wrong cross street (call was on one of those small residential streets that stop and starts, so you have to enter off the right cross street), but figured out the mistake, re mapped, drove a block east to the next main street to go north to the correct cross street to enter the right neighborhood lol and got on scene in the allotted time and no one said anything.
> 
> ...


Yeah. It's ridiculous over here. I would highly suggest McCormick and or even Emergency.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 9, 2017)

Fire doesn't saline-lock their lines? Why? That's just silly!


----------



## johnrsemt (Jul 11, 2017)

Also depends on which CARE Ambulance;  I worked at one based in Indianapolis,  but there is one on East Coast, and at least one in CA.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 11, 2017)

johnrsemt said:


> Also depends on which CARE Ambulance;  I worked at one based in Indianapolis,  but there is one on East Coast, and at least one in CA.


There is one in Terre Haute also

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 11, 2017)

I've seen one in San Diego as well


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 11, 2017)

There was also a CARE Ambulance in the Lake Isabella (CA) area that was eventually taken over by Liberty Ambulance in Kern County, CA. They were the ones with the really nice looking 4x4 units as this was their primary coverage/ response area.


RocketMedic said:


> Fire doesn't saline-lock their lines? Why? That's just silly!


When I was there, admittedly some time ago, this was very much the practice. There are, and have been paramedics here who still won't put a lock at the end of their routine medical/ trauma patients. We actually have a protocol re: saline locks and when to/ not to place them. I put 'em on just about every call (most get nothing more than a lock) as this was drilled into my head by my not so subtle wife when I started paramedic school. Is it silly? Yes, it's a very simple gesture, but some folks never embraced change.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 11, 2017)

Hmm...I've almost never seen Fire start an IV that wasn't locked off with a saline lock or hooked up to a line, unless you're talking about something else completely different?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 11, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm...I've almost never seen Fire start an IV that wasn't locked off with a saline lock or hooked up to a line, unless you're talking about something else completely different?


An IV line with no lock. Started before the patient is to be moved. With the NS bag propped on their lap.

This was common when I worked their areas. It was also not uncommon for said IV line to be yanked as the patient was carried from their position found to the gurney, and for "mongo" to not understand why they should have either waited until the patient was on the gurney in the unit, or have locked off the IV to start with, but whadda I know?...


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 11, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> An IV line with no lock. Started before the patient is to be moved. With the NS bag propped on their lap.
> 
> This was common when I worked their areas. It was also not uncommon for said IV line to be yanked as the patient was carried from their position found to the gurney, and for "mongol" to not understand why they should have either waited until the patient was on the gurney in the unit, or have locked off the IV to start with, but whadda I know?...


Mongo only pawn in game of life

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy (Jul 11, 2017)

Bcez19 said:


> Can anyone tell me about their hiring process and training after being hired? I have tried to research but unfortunately can't find much. Any advice or information you have will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


Yeah don't work for CARE!


----------



## Cowboy (Jul 11, 2017)

Mufasa556 said:


> Is this for real real or play play?


Yes, they want you to follow a designated route


----------



## Cowboy (Jul 12, 2017)

Look, CARE is a place to go to get your initial experience in the filed. Most use it as a stepping stone into Fire service and others move on to Paramedic school. CARE has done a lot of shady business within Orange and LA county to get contracts. Get in and get out is the best practice. They don't work with you on school schedules, and so if you are trying to do both good luck. The test and training are easy. Just show up early and do what you're told. They do a lot of transfers. Once you've been there for over a year you can apply to one of the 911 cars where you will have the opportunity to be in house with Anaheim or LACO fire. Even running with fire you will still be just a gurney jockey and holding the walls! Bill who I am sure is still there has done many shady things to include if you are not liked and you leave he has black balled folks from getting other jobs. Good dudes and girls who are just trying to get away from CARE. There is no best advise other than just show up get your experience and move on. It is not a healthy place for long term.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 12, 2017)

Cowboy said:


> Look, CARE is a place to go to get your initial experience in the filed. Most use it as a stepping stone into Fire service and others move on to Paramedic school. CARE has done a lot of shady business within Orange and LA county to get contracts. Get in and get out is the best practice. They don't work with you on school schedules, and so if you are trying to do both good luck. The test and training are easy. Just show up early and do what you're told. They do a lot of transfers. Once you've been there for over a year you can apply to one of the 911 cars where you will have the opportunity to be in house with Anaheim or LACO fire. Even running with fire you will still be just a gurney jockey and holding the walls! Bill who I am sure is still there has done many shady things to include if you are not liked and you leave he has black balled folks from getting other jobs. Good dudes and girls who are just trying to get away from CARE. There is no best advise other than just show up get your experience and move on. It is not a healthy place for long term.


Bitter much? Look, I agree with the run of the mill complaints, but there are certainly way worse places in, and around LA and OC you can wind up than CARE; even there, you can turn water into wine with a good head on your shoulders, and ambition and self-motivation. 

All in all OP, the same old adage remains true- if you can, move out of either county north one county over or east a couple of counties over. Or better yet, move out of California altogether if you're looking to make EMS a career-long goal. If you're not able to, or don't plan on doing EMS for very long, CARE will work fine. 

There's a gal that worked there when I did who's now in her EM residency in my county. It all just really depends on what your goals are. You, or I could make any place work for us, but it's all about one's own perceptions, not others opinions. Don't be completely swayed by random internet folk.


----------



## BryanR (Jul 12, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Bitter much? Look, I agree with the run of the mill complaints, but there are certainly way worse places in, and around LA and OC you can wind up than CARE; even there, you can turn water into wine with a good head on your shoulders, and ambition and self-motivation.
> 
> All in all OP, the same old adage remains true- if you can, move out of either county north one county over or east a couple of counties over. Or better yet, move out of California altogether if you're looking to make EMS a career-long goal. If you're not able to, or don't plan on doing EMS for very long, CARE will work fine.
> 
> There's a gal that worked there when I did who's now in her EM residency in my county. It all just really depends on what your goals are. You, or I could make any place work for us, but it's all about one's own perceptions, not others opinions. Don't be completely swayed by random internet folk.



Well put.  I work at Care and (compared to my old company) it's awesome.  As long as you have the right attitude, Care will be a great place to work.  There are a wide variety of places and shifts that you can try.
Don't be dissuaded by some of these guys.
Also, I've been treated super well in the time I've been here, so I don't know what some of these other posters are doing wrong XD


----------



## Cowboy (Jul 12, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Bitter much? Look, I agree with the run of the mill complaints, but there are certainly way worse places in, and around LA and OC you can wind up than CARE; even there, you can turn water into wine with a good head on your shoulders, and ambition and self-motivation.
> 
> All in all OP, the same old adage remains true- if you can, move out of either county north one county over or east a couple of counties over. Or better yet, move out of California altogether if you're looking to make EMS a career-long goal. If you're not able to, or don't plan on doing EMS for very long, CARE will work fine.
> 
> There's a gal that worked there when I did who's now in her EM residency in my county. It all just really depends on what your goals are. You, or I could make any place work for us, but it's all about one's own perceptions, not others opinions. Don't be completely swayed by random internet folk.


Whoa hold on, I admit the post comes off as bitter but believe me I am not. I never even worked as a CARE employee, but I did work with them a lot on other projects while I was with another provider. I got to know many of the crews as well as management. I did go through the hiring process and passed and was set to start but I decided it wasn't worth it and turned down the offer. The point here is CARE has done a lot of things that have been shady and investigated. As i said its a great place to get your initial experience. I do not believe I said anything inappropriate or untrue. I got my start in Orange County as a Basic but since have moved on to bigger and way better things. All the companies in the OC have their problems, but in reality if you're looking to move on in your career you need to move out of OC, unless you are picked up by fire. If you had an amazing experience with them then that's great, good on ya, but that still doesn't mean that it was great for everyone.


----------



## Cowboy (Jul 12, 2017)

BryanR said:


> Well put.  I work at Care and (compared to my old company) it's awesome.  As long as you have the right attitude, Care will be a great place to work.  There are a wide variety of places and shifts that you can try.
> Don't be dissuaded by some of these guys.
> Also, I've been treated super well in the time I've been here, so I don't know what some of these other posters are doing wrong XD


Well that's good for you mate. I am glad you have a good experience there. I know a lot of folks who love working there and I know many who don't. They do a lot of things right for their employees, as well as the fleet as a whole, but I didn't say anything that was a lie. They do make it near impossible to work with school schedules, management there has black balled others, and they have done things to improve their chances of getting contracts. I like most of the management staff there and I know they have looked out for their employees. I just wont come on here and say its the best thing since sliced bread. I stand behind what I have said, get in get your experience and move on unless you are one of those people who want to be a Basic for 20 years then yes it is a great place to work.


----------



## Cowboy (Jul 12, 2017)

wtferick said:


> Yeah. It's ridiculous over here. I would highly suggest McCormick and or even Emergency.


Absolutely agree. Emergency isn't a bad choice. They have down sized but it is still a good place to get into.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 12, 2017)

Cowboy said:


> If you had an amazing experience with them then that's great, good on ya, but that still doesn't mean that it was great for everyone.


Meh, it was hardly remarkable. They had clean equipment, a wash-thru for their units, and the pay that reflected their equipment, main station, and nifty wash-thru. All I know about them now is they're the "powerhouse" of their respective regions.

As far as management, and seedy deals- no clue. I've never been a "behind the scenes" management kind of person. I'm more into field work. The management and trainers that were there for my very brief stint were pretty much all of the people I knew and/ or remembered from my AMR days pre-CARE "powerhouse". I have no clue who is in charge now.

The part-time status was indeed set, and if IIRC, the biggest reason I quit once my clinicals started. In these areas you truly are seen as "the ambulance". I still remember the EOA switchover from all of these areas and fire being kind enough to call you by your name: "Hey you, AMR/ CARE/ Emergency/ Schaefer/ McCormick!". To which they most certainly got in return: "Hey what? FireMAN."

The companies are what they are, and will always do whatever they need to do in order to draw in these contracts. This most certainly includes catering to their customers (mainly the fire departments) needs.


----------



## Cowboy (Jul 12, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Meh, it was hardly remarkable. They had clean equipment, a wash-thru for their units, and the pay that reflected their equipment, main station, and nifty wash-thru. All I know about them now is they're the "powerhouse" of their respective regions.
> 
> As far as management, and seedy deals- no clue. I've never been a "behind the scenes" management kind of person. I'm more into field work. The management and trainers that were there for my very brief stint were pretty much all of the people I knew and/ or remembered from my AMR days pre-CARE "powerhouse". I have no clue who is in charge now.
> 
> ...


I can absolutely agree! The problems were mostly on the management side in the dark. The employees are great except for the ones that thought they were amazing and the best basic ever! lol. All the companies in OC have problems for sure. Emergency used to be the CARE back in the day and we see what that turned into. Still a good company to get experience tho. The best part of these companies is running with fire! Those are some of the tightest friendships ive made. Now some of them are coming to me to help them get into flight. anyways sorry to have come off like I was just trying to talk ****.


----------



## wtferick (Jul 12, 2017)

Look. It's a great place to work. YOU DONT have to wait a year for a "911 shift". That's just false. If you are going the fire route, I highly suggest getting onto the Anaheim/fullerton or even La Habra in house shifts. A lot of those guys get picked up fairly quickly. Care also has in house with San Clemente and Westminster (rip ET65). Garden Grove just started dispatching Care Grove units instead of Care dispatch. -the shift to be on in my opinion-
Just like every other place. Get to know your firefighters and just lesson. Lessoning is key.

One last thing. Don't be afraid to stand up for yourself against management. If something is not fair. Speak up.

Other than this. You'll be fine. If you have any other questions about hospitals in the area and or how a shift is like. Message me


----------



## Cowboy (Jul 12, 2017)

Unless they have changed it due to expanding contracts and areas then yes a year is what you have to wait until you can get a fire shift that is yours. Picking up OT shifts on a 911 car is easy and of course you do not have to wait a year to pick those up.


----------



## wtferick (Jul 12, 2017)

Cowboy said:


> Unless they have changed it due to expanding contracts and areas then yes a year is what you have to wait until you can get a fire shift that is yours. Picking up OT shifts on a 911 car is easy and of course you do not have to wait a year to pick those up.


No. If anything new folks are getting on 911 shifts a lot sooner with these new contracts. 24 hr shifts and day/night shifts. I got one 2 months in when I started working. Only reason you wouldn't be getting a 911 shift in a year is if your not bidding.


----------



## BryanR (Jul 12, 2017)

Cowboy said:


> Unless they have changed it due to expanding contracts and areas then yes a year is what you have to wait until you can get a fire shift that is yours. Picking up OT shifts on a 911 car is easy and of course you do not have to wait a year to pick those up.



I got a fire shift less than a month in...
I know multiple people who have been here for like 5 months and already have in house shifts.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 12, 2017)

BryanR said:


> I got a fire shift less than a month in...
> I know multiple people who have been here for like 5 months and already have in house shifts.


Or you can always have a stand alone station that out does county fire's up the road:


----------



## wtferick (Jul 12, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Or you can always have a stand alone station that out does county fire's up the road:
> View attachment 3908


Oh my....


----------



## wtferick (Jul 12, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Or you can always have a stand alone station that out does county fire's up the road:
> View attachment 3908


Can't compete with our best though.
https://goo.gl/images/hHEKcP


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 12, 2017)

To be fair, this station houses two units that, more often than not, hardly see it enough to break it in. It's the newest one, but all of our older stations end up get facelifted fairly frequently.


----------



## wtferick (Jul 12, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> To be fair, this station houses two units that, more often than not, hardly see it enough to break it in. It's the newest one, but all of our older stations end up get facelifted fairly frequently.


I made a visit to the main headquarters in Bakersfield. Very tempting haha


----------



## NPO (Jul 12, 2017)

wtferick said:


> I made a visit to the main headquarters in Bakersfield. Very tempting haha


Didn't even say hi?

Rosamond isn't bad either. And both crews there see it plenty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 12, 2017)

NPO said:


> Didn't even say hi?
> 
> Rosamond isn't bad either. And both crews there see it plenty.


Where's the 62/ 67 love?


----------



## wtferick (Jul 12, 2017)

NPO said:


> Didn't even say hi?
> 
> Rosamond isn't bad either. And both crews there see it plenty.
> 
> ...


Next time I decide to visit, I'll come in shouting NPO!


----------



## Cowboy (Jul 13, 2017)

That's good.  Like I said when I was there a few years ago they weren't getting in them that fast.  And friends that still work there have said they weren't able to get on until just about the year mark.  Good for you guys running wth fire so soon.  Still doesn't make care this amazing place to work tho.  It still definitely has its bad moments but I guess so do all the other companies.


----------



## Gustavo (Jul 16, 2017)

Have you heard back from care ambulance ? I just applied as well.


----------



## DME107 (Jul 18, 2017)

I wouldn't apply to care right now unless you are willing or want to work out of Irwindale or Baldwin park. We really need help in the new areas. Simply not enough day cars staffed for Pomona right now.


----------



## wtferick (Jul 18, 2017)

I agree. Care does not have enough employees to cover the contracts.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 18, 2017)

wtferick said:


> I agree. Care does not have enough employees to cover the contracts.





DME107 said:


> I wouldn't apply to care right now unless you are willing or want to work out of Irwindale or Baldwin park. We really need help in the new areas. Simply not enough day cars staffed for Pomona right now.


Give it time. I'm sure they'll suck up a plethora of Irwindale, and P-town folks. This was the exact predicament they faced in 2007, and much to their credit, handled it quite well.

They double cover everything, and there are dozens upon dozens of doey-eyed EMT's salivating over (insert huge gag here-->mildly aspirating bile) "fire shifts". They'll have these areas covered well in no time I imagine.


----------



## wtferick (Jul 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Give it time. I'm sure they'll suck up a plethora of Irwindale, and P-town folks. This was the exact predicament they faced in 2007, and much to their credit, handled it quite well.
> 
> They double cover everything, and there are dozens upon dozens of doey-eyed EMT's salivating over (insert huge gag here-->mildly aspirating bile) "fire shifts". They'll have these areas covered well in no time I imagine.


I agree. Surpringly many AMR EMTs thought they would automatically become Care employees if they worked the day before the change lol. Just silly.


----------



## DME107 (Jul 18, 2017)

wtferick said:


> I agree. Surpringly many AMR EMTs thought they would automatically become Care employees if they worked the day before the change lol. Just silly.



This. 

And care didn't have the number of EMT's switch that they thought would. The schedule definitely has more (S) then (A) on it right now.


----------

